# Clear colostrum versus yellow colostrum?



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

With DD, my colostrum that I could hand express was a bright, mustard-yellow color. I did not have any leaking or anything during pregnancy.

Now with this baby, it's clear, and I also had clear leakage for several months in the end of my pregnancy (DD weaned at about 3 months into it).

Is this drastic color variance okay?


----------



## Heba (Sep 24, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
Is this drastic color variance okay?









Yup!
All you ever wanted to know about colostrum here:
http://www.llli.org/llleaderweb/LV/LVDecJan05p123.html


----------

